# Nube from PAINesville, Ohio



## Zombie13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. My name is Randy. I'm a nube from northeast Ohio about 30 minutes east of Cleveland. My hobby of mask and prop making has turned into haunting my neighborhood for the past 5 years or so. I'm glad to finally have a chance to speak to people like me. The wife just doesn't get it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well hello Randy. Welcome to the forum. 

I understand on the wife thing. Mine is supporting but only to a point. Every time I bring out a new ghoul, she cringes and doesn't want it so I get to find a happy medium. 

Post some pictures of your previous haunts by making an album. I am sure all would like to see.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Randy!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Zombie13!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi there Randy. Sounds like you're not too far from me down here in the pit of Appalachia, Cambridge, Ohio.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Zombie13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It's nice to see some haunter close to me. It's pretty lonely in my area. It will be nice to talk to some people that understand my "problem".


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Zombie13!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy! I got family over in Paineville!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Randy


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

...from one newbie to another, Welcome!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome, you'll find plenty of like minded folks here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Randy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's not a "problem" til the police get involved. lol Welcome.


----------

